# can't find "docproc.msi"



## estradav (Dec 20, 2007)

i have a psc 1315 all-in -one and i use the scanner alot. A couple of months ago, i tried to scan a picture and when the scan was done, i got an error message that said it could not find a file. normally my scans would open in the program image zone plus. a few days ago i started to resaerch the problem and downloaded amn update for image zone from the hp website. my printer and copier functions ceased to work too. i restored my computer using the restore poit prior to my download. Everything went back to normal but now when i would try to scan i would get a "configuring docproc" message box. i would evenually click cancel more than 10 times just to get it to stop. i also checked my scanner properties and noticed that the option to open the scan to a folder is grayed out and therefore not selectable. i need help. this is beyond my capabilities.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds liek the program is not properly installed, go to Control Panel, Add/REmove Programs and select the program, click Change and see if you can Repair the program to fix to missing configuration. Otherwise you need to reinstall the program again.


----------

